# Free Live Online Masterclass w/ Alan Meyerson: SECRETS OF FILM SCORE MIXING



## goalie composer

Hi everyone,

Saw this on waves.com and thought you might be interested:

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-l...rets-of-film-score-mixing-tickets-46764351434


----------



## gsilbers

cool. 1425 tickets still available. its streaming online but not sure why there are reservations. or how the process would be.


----------



## axb312

Thank you!


----------



## Divico

gsilbers said:


> cool. 1425 tickets still available. its streaming online but not sure why there are reservations. or how the process would be.


I guess its to provide their servers from clashing down. Imo thats standard that you have reservations.
Anyways, pumped to learn from this guy


----------



## gsilbers

Divico said:


> I guess its to provide their servers from clashing down. Imo thats standard that you have reservations.
> Anyways, pumped to learn from this guy



ah.. makes sense. im not used to live streaming classes.

funny how there are prices to attend, even dave pensando is after this guy to show him some tricks 

the one thing i want to see his calibration techniques. his mixes sound much darker than others which is good for huge powerful theatrical speakers but he mixes in a normal studio room.it helps its real orchestras and great composers of course. still his stuff sounds amazingly clear on low dark sections as well as the loud contrasting epic stuff.


----------



## wbacer

I subscribed to "Mix with the Masters" and his videos are excellent. He goes into a lot of detail on how he mixes samples with real orchestra and which plugins he uses and why. Looking forward to his up and coming webinar.


----------



## patrick76

goalie composer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Saw this on waves.com and thought you might be interested:
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-l...rets-of-film-score-mixing-tickets-46764351434



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Divico

gsilbers said:


> the one thing i want to see his calibration techniques.


What do you mean with calibration?
Yeah Dave seems to be open to learn from a lot of collegues 
I remember Alan being once at pensados place.


----------



## gsilbers

Divico said:


> What do you mean with calibration?
> Yeah Dave seems to be open to learn from a lot of collegues
> I remember Alan being once at pensados place.



Just how he sets up his studio so the scores translate well in huge Dolby, 85-100 spl theatrical speakers, at least before sending to the re-recording mixer. His mixes are more darker than other scores mixers out there so I’m curious his idea behind it in technical terms and how still getting it to sound clear. (Example: inception’s time intro vs the end section.) 

I did see that pensados place episode w him. Alan is very lay back. He makes it seem that mixing 100 tracks of multi million dollar film scores is a walk in the park. And pensado is there saying : more more more tell us more! 
So this live class will be cool.


----------



## Divico

gsilbers said:


> Just how he sets up his studio so the scores translate well in huge Dolby, 85-100 spl theatrical speakers, at least before sending to the re-recording mixer. His mixes are more darker than other scores mixers out there so I’m curious his idea behind it in technical terms and how still getting it to sound clear. (Example: inception’s time intro vs the end section.)


Ah ok. Yeah I also realised this. 
Quite shocking when hes talking about his gigantic projects with hundreds of tracks and lots of submixes :D


----------



## jononotbono

Thank you! This will be excellent!


----------



## Josh Richman

Signed up. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Fry777

Will there be a recording of this for people who can't watch it live due to timezone differences ?


----------



## goalie composer

Fry777 said:


> Will there be a recording of this for people who can't watch it live due to timezone differences ?


No clue, write waves and ask. (https://www.waves.com/contact-us)


----------



## axb312

I'm surprised that I had to sign up to Eventbrite for this, since it seems to be an open page on Waves (though it doesn't pop up in a google search)....


----------



## goalie composer

Reminder: this is happening today at 1pm PST/ 3 CST / 4 EST. Enjoy


----------



## chrisr

Well he's clearly a really great, warm, friendly guy - that comes across in spades. Enjoyable little glance over his shoulder.


----------



## ashtongleckman

Here's the highlights from the Masterclass including the list of the plugins he mentioned, why he uses them, as well as his overall philosophical approach. 

https://www.globalcomposersnetwork.net/single-post/2018/06/20/Alan-Meyersons-Mixing-Tips-Using-An-Example-from-the-Wonder-Woman-Score


----------



## axb312

Webinar should be streamable in a week or so guys - for those of us (like me) who missed it....


----------



## fretti

axb312 said:


> Webinar should be streamable in a week or so guys - for those of us (like me) who missed it....


That’s nice to hear, only missed the last 5-10 minutes (?!), still feel like I missed something really important


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

ashtongleckman said:


> Here's the highlights from the Masterclass ...



Thanx Ashton!!!
It is very nice you share your aggregation. I appreciate your work!


----------



## tav.one

axb312 said:


> Webinar should be streamable in a week or so guys - for those of us (like me) who missed it....



I missed to subscribe either, just discovered this few mins ago, is there any way I can get access to the webinar?


----------



## Francis Bourre

I didn't have the chance to watch it but the link given by Ashton sounds like a big ad for Waves product.


----------



## Divico

Francis Bourre said:


> I didn't have the chance to watch it but the link given by Ashton sounds like a big ad for Waves product.


The webinar looked like this 
Great tips in there though. Imo Alan should do more tutorials. He seems to be a really good teacher and also to like sharing his workflow


----------



## ashtongleckman

Divico said:


> The webinar looked like this
> Great tips in there though. Imo Alan should do more tutorials. He seems to be a really good teacher and also to like sharing his workflow


He does lots of tutorials on Mix With the Masters.

https://mixwiththemasters.com/meyerson


----------



## Loïc D

ashtongleckman said:


> Here's the highlights from the Masterclass including the list of the plugins he mentioned, why he uses them, as well as his overall philosophical approach.
> 
> https://www.globalcomposersnetwork.net/single-post/2018/06/20/Alan-Meyersons-Mixing-Tips-Using-An-Example-from-the-Wonder-Woman-Score



Again, very good work Ashton ! (I wonder when you're having a rest).

I really appreciated the laidback and friendly attitude of Alan.
I threw some questions over the chat without success.

Many questions were centered on low end / LFE use.
I would rather have liked questions like :
- How he deals with monitoring (which level calibration, does he use headphones)
- How he deals with more hybrid / synth-heavy scores (notably his use of compression / sidechain).

Most of his tips & techiques can be done without Waves plugins, so the Waves product "endorsement" didn't really annoy me.


----------



## goalie composer

The video will appear here once it has been uploaded by waves: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPSRc34Vs-Nf_t1l3pS7peg


----------



## Divico

ashtongleckman said:


> He does lots of tutorials on Mix With the Masters.
> 
> https://mixwiththemasters.com/meyerson


I know but it is so expensive :(


----------



## ashtongleckman

LowweeK said:


> Again, very good work Ashton ! (I wonder when you're having a rest).
> 
> I really appreciated the laidback and friendly attitude of Alan.
> I threw some questions over the chat without success.
> 
> Many questions were centered on low end / LFE use.
> I would rather have liked questions like :
> - How he deals with monitoring (which level calibration, does he use headphones)
> - How he deals with more hybrid / synth-heavy scores (notably his use of compression / sidechain).
> 
> Most of his tips & techiques can be done without Waves plugins, so the Waves product "endorsement" didn't really annoy me.



Yeah Alan is a great guy. Only had the pleasure of meeting him a couple times, but both times I met him, he was always super gracious with his time answering questions.


----------



## lucor

The recording is now up!


----------



## Henu

Not to sound like a complete asshat, but I was really enthusiastically expecting a bit more....uhm, less "modern" music to put it nicely. :/


----------



## charlieclouser

There's some good stuff in that video. Even though he uses pretty conservative settings on most of the plugs the improvement in the sound is usually pretty substantial. Lots of PuigTech and Kramer Tape, and some use of plugs that I had forgotten that I own like Manny Delay, Abbey Road Vinyl, and Ren Axx. 

For me, that kind of stuff is more interesting than hearing yet another blasting hybrid score - although he does talk a bit about using the sampled orch parts to fill out the real stuff, leaving pitched stuff out of the LFE, and it was cool to see the long / short strings as separate passes with separate processing. Definitely don't listen on laptop speakers though.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Here's some nice supplemental material (courtesy of Mix With The Masters):



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Chris Hurst

Thanks for the link.

I caught the first half an hour or so before having to leave it, so it would look be good to see the remainder of it.

Some useful bits in there for sure.


----------



## MusicIstheBest

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## NoamL

Geoff Grace said:


> Here's some nice supplemental material (courtesy of Mix With The Masters):
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff




This is some serious magic...


----------



## patrick76

ashtongleckman said:


> Yeah Alan is a great guy. Only had the pleasure of meeting him a couple times, but both times I met him, he was always super gracious with his time answering questions.



Brah, you have a seriously charmed life if you have "only" had the pleasure of meeting Meyerson a couple of times  Very cool.


----------



## kimarnesen

Looks like Alan Meyerson really enjoys teaching and that he could go on for 8 hours. Hoping for a sequel!


----------

